# mobi pocket formatting???



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi!

I have downloaded the mobi pocket read software and I just added a .pdf (Adobe Acrobat) file to it by importing. I assume that it imported as a .mobi file but am unsure of where to look to double check that.....

My question is this: now that it is in mobi pocket, is it formatted to read on my Kindle? I tried to see if I could change the format or see what formats are available and could not find it anywhere in the software. I thought that this [free] software would convert files into different formats

And before you yell at me, I did do a search to see if there was laready a thread with the answer to this question and I had no results on the different versions of the search that I tried.....


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you are going to convert things yourself, it is best to get Mobipocket Creator, Publisher edition, not just the reader.

However, the .mobi or .prc file (both are Mobipocket, .prc is just the older name it used to use) are perfectly readable on the Kindle.  Just copy it over using the USB cable.

Note that you cannot read Secure Mobipocket files, which some web sites sell.

Your Kindle User's Guide tells you about formats that are supported.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you, Susan!  You answered my question!!  As long as I import it to mobi pocket then it should be readable on my Kindle unless I download something that is secure....THANK YOU!!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

HeresKayter, as Susan said, you need the Creator software to convert PDFs to Mobi format, not just the reader.  After you import the document, you will need to press "Build" in order to export it in Kindle-readable format.  I think it goes to your Documents (or My Documents) /My Publications folder by default.  Select the file that ends in .prc to move to your Kindle.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

HeresKayter said:


> And before you yell at me, I did do a search to see if there was already a thread with the answer to this question and I had no results on the different versions of the search that I tried.....


Hey Now! This ain't the Amazon Boards! We are only gentle, kind and sometimes helpful here. Please feel free to post any questions that you'd like. And then tell us what books you like to read .

Scott


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> Hey Now! This ain't the Amazon Boards! .
> 
> Scott


Obvious that I have been to other places, huh?


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

I personally think that mobi creator has too many steps if you want to try something that in my mind is easier because i wrote it. The app in my signature below. It does all the conversion for you. All you have to do is tell it where the file is and where it is going. It is about as accurate at conversion as mobipocket creator just I disabled image support since the kindle is slow with loading images and most of the books I am converting are fiction/non-fiction novels. So give it a go if you want. I would be pleased with any feedback about it if you do try it.

I have some documentation over at sourceforge about the usage of my app but if you get lost I have a basic tutorial and you can always ask me.

Tutorial http://blog.deadmessengers.net/2008/12/kindle-converter-project/
Download http://sourceforge.net/project/platformdownload.php?group_id=248415

Enjoy


----------

